#ubuntu-eu 2012-06-04
<yann2> encbladexp, irgendwelche news?
<encbladexp> nope
<encbladexp> Termin ist ja erst am 11. Juni
<yann2> oh :(
<encbladexp> ja
<yann2> habt ihr die server schon?
<encbladexp> wir haben einmal im Monat Treffen Serverteam + Webteam, und da klären wir so sachen wie Personalkrams gleich mit
<encbladexp> nein, natürlich noch nicht
<encbladexp> ich muss erst noch ein wenig Doku fertig machen und was hübsch machen
<encbladexp> dann kommen nach und nach in kleinen Stücken die neuen Server
<yann2> k
<yann2> na ich spiele dann etwas bis dahin :)
<encbladexp> tu das
<yann2> will mich noch puppetdb anschauen
<yann2> wer ist eig alles noch im team drin?
<yann2> apollo, zed?
<encbladexp> apollo und redknight
<encbladexp> smurf / Matthias auch noch, aber der kümmert sich nur um Blech das in Nürnberg steht
<yann2> k
<encbladexp> und den wollen wir auch nicht laufend wegen irgendwas nerven
